# SketchUp...



## Steve Maskery (4 Mar 2006)

Hi all
Well the last thread was locked, and I think that was probably a good idea, under the circumstances. But it has brought something to the fore, and that is that quite a number of us here use it and like it and find it useful. So I would like to propose two things that I personally would find useful and interesting:

1 A thread on SketchUp Textures.
It could have a tutorial on how to make them, followed by contributed examples. DaveR, Jake and I have already started this. We could ask that the thread was kept just for this purpose, with other Sketchup queries being diverted to another thread, so it doesn't disintegrate again.

2 A Sketchup Gallery
DaveR is the whizz here, but others have created some nice images too, and I'd be happy to contribute. Again, I would hope that it could be protected from being inadvertently hijacked.

Any bouquets/brick-bats for the idea?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## MattMoore (4 Mar 2006)

Steve, I think thats a good idea for a single thread on sketchup textures and materials, it would be really useful for everyone who uses it IMO.
I was hoping thats what my question was going to bring, in the previous post but I was mistaken.
I will see about having a private section of my website which could have a gallery of all of the different textures and materials on it.
Would this be of interest to anyone?


----------



## mr (4 Mar 2006)

Personally Id rather ignore the sketchup part of the suggestion and concentrate on cad principles that can be achieved using equally If not more effective open source cad packages. Admittedly the cad learning curve is steep but I would personally prefer to spend the time on learning to use a cad application than money & time on Sketchup. Just my tuppence, not particularly worthwhile I guess. Praps theres room for a second thread along these sorts of lines. There must be some cad experts out there.


----------



## Neomorph (4 Mar 2006)

I agree that it would be useful for Sketchup users. What about swapping SU models too to be used for plans. The thing I like about SU is that you could take a stock model and then make changes so that it fits your needs... for instance if you like a cupboard but it is too deep. You could just grab the edges and move them and then all the dimensions are recalculated... it's brilliant.

I think that instead of buying my new Triton router I'm going to buy SU next as it will enable me to plan stuff when I can't actually do any woodwork. At least that way when I AM able to do some work I will have all the plans ready which will save me a lot of time.


----------



## MattMoore (4 Mar 2006)

Mr, personally I have found sketchup many many times faster to use than a conventional CAD programme. For the work I do it is so much easier to plan out a kitchen, fitted bedroom furniture etc on sketchup than it is on any other CAD software. 

CHeers,
Matt


----------



## Neomorph (4 Mar 2006)

Here is something for those people who want their own workshop to be like Norms... Sketchup models to make your own :wink: 

http://www.yda-online.com/shopmodels.htm


----------



## mr (4 Mar 2006)

Hi Matt, 
I take your point absolutely and I would use sketchup myself except Im not able or willing to pay £300 odd or so for something which I can achieve the potentially same for free. 
I agree totally that Cad is a complex thing and Im personally totally at sea with it. My point was not that Sketchup is a poor tool Im sure its very good but that I would additionally like to see people sharing cad resources and tips etc. Admittedly its a much more nebulous area given that Im not talking about any particular flavour. I just look at you all swapping sketchup tips and plans and wish I could use any of that knowledge base with a generic cad app. 
Cheers Mike
ps apologies to Steve for hijacking his thread, Ill get me coat


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Mar 2006)

I'd be happy to contribute some of my SketchUp hacking if there's a gallery somewhere. Are we thinking of posting just images or SKP files to it?


----------



## Steve Maskery (4 Mar 2006)

Well I was thinking just images, but I don't see any reason why a link to the modwl should not be included as well, if you so wish.
S
Edit - I have no objection to other CAD models either.


----------



## engineer one (5 Mar 2006)

as i have said before, i use DCAD V16, and can help those who also want to learn this particular product. even for woodworking projects.

not a commercial, but in the spirit of sharing and helping.
paul :wink:


----------



## Johnboy (5 Mar 2006)

I use Alibre Xpress (which is free) and am happy to share any tips etc.

John


----------



## mr (5 Mar 2006)

Ive been trying to get my head round Alibre with very little success at the moment. Must try hader.  Happy to post plans if I ever manage it.


----------



## Nick W (5 Mar 2006)

I'd like to go for a SU thread/whetever.

While I sympathise with those who find SU too expensive, it does appear that there are enough of use with SU to make such a thread worthwhile. In the end though I guess that the traffic on such a thread will decide it. :wink:


----------

